# Help with choosing an army and other stuff



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi there Heresy Community!!!
It's been a while since I posted anything, and this is my first non paint related thread! I hope you guys can help me!

So this is my problem, my brother and I decided we were going to start playing together, he wants to be heavy artillery and snipery guys, and I need to be the melee bashers and breakers. So I've narrowed it down to these:
Grey Knights
Tyranids
and Chaos Marines
I like to make up stories for my armies and so Tyranids are kind of hard to tell a story about. I've done everything people usually do when faced with a hard and important question, flipped coins, played rock-paper-scissors, arm-wrestled, held a drinking contest and broke my friends magic 8-ball cause it kept saying "Maybe", but I just can't seem to make a choice, all of them are so great! 

The second question I want to ask is if I were to play Grey Knights, can I make them any color, or do they have to be. . .well . . . grey?

Thank you guys very much for all the help and advice you've given me with my previous posts, and I hope you guys can help me with this enigma!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Driesco said:


> ...if I were to play Grey Knights, can I make them any color, or do they have to be. . .well . . . grey?


Not at all; you can paint them whatever colour you feel.

Originally Grey Knights wore black armour, so silver/grey is quite new.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you Dave, but I guess they have to stay within the metallic lines? I haven't gotten my hands on a Grey Knights Codex yet, but from what I can gather they are good in melee?


----------



## acheron187 (Feb 7, 2011)

I play spacewolves, they have great melee units, and they also have a variant of the heavy weapons team. the difference is that they all four guys can target different things.


----------

